# Big foot at salt fork



## gump

will i don't know what it was for sure but it was as big as full grown moose.and i know moose and it was on two leg's running to beat the band across i 70 e bound. I know i wasn't seeing thing's because the guy in the rig next to me saw it to.i was just wondering if any one Else had seen any thing like that down Cambridge way.


----------



## bopperattacker

oh man. cool story bro.

I got a feeling this thread is going to be pretty epic


----------



## ParmaBass

Maybe the Bigfoot can play Center for the Cavs next season! Moos,lol...


----------



## ducky152000

theres a big foot convention down at saltfork this weekend or next weekend. Mybe big foot is the special guest, and was on his way up. I dont no its possible something is out there


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain

I'm getting ready to go out on the lake right now, Fri morning 5-14. I'll have my camera ready at all times.


----------



## squid_1

That has to be the Ohio Grassman, my kids have been looking for him for years whenever we are down at AEP.


----------



## husky hooker

god,are they still looking for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaleM

I see you Know Moose? How many are on a first name bases? 
Sounds to me like you shouldn't have stopped on the way home


----------



## JLeephoto

Was he slightly out of focus and blurry? Scariest thing about him..


----------



## Bluefinn

The're out there.


----------



## Whaler

I didn't see it, but one day while deer hunting down there I could smell it throughout the woods. It smelled just like the Cavaliers ! What a horrible odor !


----------



## ilovetofish

that was my brother in law you saw--the dumb cluck dropped his cooler of beer and had to go back to retrieve it--sheesh!!!


----------



## PartyCove

It was probably a former employee of Piedmont Marina.....they used to be impossible to find


----------



## creekcrawler

It was the grass, man.
I mean the grassman!


----------



## dre

My uncle was a park ranger at Salt Fork State Park for 25 years. He has claimed to of seen Bigfoot twice in the 25 years, and he is not one to lie. One he was sitting in his car at about midnight taking a break from patrolling the park. He was listening to the radio looking around when suddenly he saw what he thinks was Bigfoot in his rearview mirror. As this creature saw that my uncle noticed him, he started walking towards the back of the car. My uncle waited until it got to the very rear of of his car, then e peeled out of there. Said he saw Bigfoot run into the woods quickly.
Another time he was actually working in the park office late one night with another fellow ranger when they looked out the window and saw something staring at them through the window. Once they realized it was no human and not a typical animal, my uncle's partner picked of telephone and bashed it though the window and hit the creature. It then took off sprinting down into the woods. Too bad there was no hair or blood or something on the phone to do tests on!
Now I don't know if these are true, but my uncle swears by it to this day. Like I said he is not the type of guy that would joke around or lie. Bigfoot or the Grassman or whatever you want to call it could rreally be out there!


----------



## Skarfer

Don't park rangers wear guns? - Instead of a phone, I'd have shot the damn thing! he'd have been RICH beyond his wildest dreams.........and I could finally tell my wife I WAS RIGHT THERE IS SUCH THING AS BIGFOOT! Haha.......inside joke we've got going.


----------



## thedon255

Forget about the Cavs, what about the Indians? I bet Bigfoot could hit a few home runs. It'd be a change to see a Cleveland Indian do that. Just as long as he's not taking any steroids - or maybe that's why Bigfoot's so hairy.


----------



## dre

Boy do I wish the Indians had someone that could jack the ball out of the park consistently. I guess Branyon is the closest thing the have!


----------



## puterdude

Gump,that wasn't bigfoot, in reality it was shortdrift.He was out noodling for catfish again at salt fork.He is like the hulk and transforms just before he starts his ritual


----------



## Tiny Tim

Sorry Guys. That was just me. I was out Snipe hunting and forgot where I parked my ride!!!


----------



## dugworm

I've seen bigfoot at Salt Fork twice. The first time was in '84 and more recently two springs ago. I saw him/her? near cabin bay. I was crappie fishing along the service road. The road at the end of the cabin road culdesac. It was early morning and I can only figure the bigfoot came down the ridge behind me (you Salt Fork guys know exactly the area I'm talking of.) I heard a lot of heavy breathing and thrashing in the woods as I was casting minnows under bobber. At first I thought it was a deer of course. Nope. Just caught a glimpse. :G


----------



## flthednut

Awe C'mon man ! I can't believe that something like this being seen over and over again all these years haven't reproduced into larger numbers. I see all kinds of wildlife on the roads and out in the woods but never and I mean ever have I seen anything like what is being talked about here. Who knows maybe it was a bear. There aren't many in Ohio but occasionally there will be one here or there. Now if we can find bears in ohio and they are not that common, why can't we find this so called big foot? You would think with thousands of us out there deer hunting some one would push this so called beast out where some body could see it. No one anywhere has ever hit one with a car. We can find dinosaur bones but no big foot bones. Just sounds like some campfire mumbo jumbo to me. Ya'll are going to have to come up with some cold hard evidence before I can believe it. Now check this out. I would be willing to bet that some night you could be beamed up by the aliens and be repeatedly probed before you ever prove that there is a big foot in Ohio.


----------



## the falcon

i wish someone had a pic just could be my wife she gets out every now and then


----------



## guppygill

Any one listen to Howard Stern? There is a Bigfoot on his show, one of the Wackpackers!!!!

My dad and his friend swear there is Bigfoots, especially by Berlin Res. Of all the sightings, not one ever found dead.............oh, they eat their own to hide the bodies so humans cannot prove they exist................and they pick up their own stinky poopy and place it in a hidden compost pile......they are very good at hiding their tracks, when you see one, you see another sweeping up the foot tracks.............and they have this mechanical doomafunny where it goes off to let them know that the human that is looking at them has no camera or video recorder..........and you cannot hit them with a car, they can sense the cars vibrations a mile away because they have a lateral line like a fish..............


----------



## TeamPlaker

I have been researching these sightings on a part-time basis for a few years now. (I'll pause while you chuckle and crack your jokes.......)
Okay. Not trying to pick a fight, just make a few points... one, Salt Fork is a notorious hot spot for reported Bigfoot sightings... it's also a notorious hot spot for hoaxes because of that fact. Personally, I wouldn't believe anything I saw there unless I saw it close up with my own 2 eyes. However, people are so quick to make jokes at the expense of people (like the original poster, gump) without taking into account that there are hundreds of sightings each year and these are being reported not by drunks and stoners out camping or backwoods hillbillies... but by grandmothers, police officers, neighbors, hunters, fishermen, etc.
Take into account that each year hundreds of new species are discovered... sure, 95% of them are small creatures like frogs but last year a new sub-species of leopard was discovered as well as several new primate species.
Why are there dinosaur bones and not Bigfoot bones? Simple answer. The dino bones we find today were preserved in some fashion in order to be discovered... animals do not just drop over dead and their bones turn to stone. Something natural has to cover those bones in order to preserve them. There have been bones of Gigantopithecus discovered and many researchers believe that to be a possible explaination for Bigfoot... and these giant apes (8-12 feet tall) are thought to have died out a mere 10,000 years ago.
Ohio is the 3rd largest state in reported Bigfoot sightings. Most of these reports come from rural areas where the population isn't as high... there is a lot of open space and plenty of woods out there for a small population to go undiscovered... especially a population that does not want to be found and has learned that human beings are not good company because we kill everything we do not understand and even things we do understand. There is an old chinese proverb that says the smartest animal alive is the one that man has not discovered. Makes sense to me.
Also, did you know that President Teddy Roosevelt, Lewis and Clark, and Daniel Boone (among others) all had Bigfoot encounters? Nearly all Native American cultures (many of whom had no contact with one another) had stories of these creatures and some even had special weapons to kill them with? Every continent (except Antarctica) has reported sightings and the ancient cultures all have stories and art with similar descriptions of Sasquatch... even drawn on caves next to deer, bear, and other animals as if it was nothing out of the ordinary to see while in the woods.
All things to think about....
Not saying I believe without a doubt, because I don't. I haven't seen anything myself... but I keep my mind open to the possibility that mankind hasn't discovered everything out there.


----------



## ilovetofish

the falcon said:


> i wish someone had a pic just could be my wife she gets out every now and then


 lmfao!!!!!


----------



## ilovetofish

i dont think anyone is making jokes at gumps expense--were just having a little fun......bigfoot may exist--who knows--i believe some of the stories,it IS interesting that of all the sightings, that so far no one has been able to get a clear picture or video of him.......


----------



## Bonemann

I just wonder how they would treat the situation
if some one did shoot and kill the grassman ?

If it is a newly discovered species it would be wild
but if it was a man in a suit ? Would it be murder ?


----------



## tcba1987

GREAT POST............Teamplaker............I without a doubt believe in bigfoot and i dont care who laughs at me.........let them laugh most people laugh at things that THEY cant explain !!


----------



## lekidd

Have you ever been down around Salt Fork during the fall deer season? There are hundreds or even thusands of hunters down there, many in camoflaged gear sitting everywhere looking for deer. Now, tell me where a bigfoot would hide with all these guys stealthily sitting in the woods, waiting for a furry creature to come strolling by? What about turkey season? What about summer camping season? Or winter snowmobiling/4 wheeling? No tracks anywhere to be found...and all these folks now carry phones with camaras on them...no pictures! Out west in Oregon/Washington...lots of sightings, lots of footprints! I think maybe they exist out west, but in Ohio? Too many people! Maybe the bigfoot convention had a guy running around the freeway to drum up interest for their show. Sure, have the guy run across a freeway at night...someone will see it...but won't run out of their car to track it down! I think it would be great to have these creatures documented and studied, but i seriously doubt the "Ohio grassman"


----------



## shroomhunter

I have spent many years roaming the deep woods of Southern, Ohio hunting Morels and Grouse. I have had 2 separate incidents at AEP and I will NEVER go night saugeye fishing at the Kimbolton Salt Fork ramp alone after dark again. Whatever it was, it was not a deer, human or anything I could explain. You want a chance to see it go down to the Kimbolton ramp all by yourself on a very quiet late fall night, turn off all the lights, radio, etc, spend a couple quiet hours down there casting, it may come down for a drink..........
Go ahead, give it a whirl........take plenty of TP, when the big, hairy, smelly SOB suddenly stops drinking and turns and looks you dead in the eye you're gonna need it.


----------



## ohiohunter43015

I am a big believer in Bigfoot. It is very possible it has lived among us undetected. Look at the guy in OK right now. He has lived there for years and worked for the Governement. Now all of a sudden no one knows who he really is...


----------



## I Fish

I've always been interested in the possibility of an undiscovered primate in N. America, and have some thoughts. 1) It seems that everybody has an idea that all of the deer hunters should be spotting these things, but how many times have you been in the woods deer hunting, and not seen a deer? How can that be, with a million deer in the woods? 2) I think it's possible that they would hibernate. There are definately enough holes in the ground that, with a little more digging, could house some apes over a winter, like abandoned mines, caves, and just unexplored holes. Maybe they don't actually sleep, but just store away enough food, they have no reason to come out. 3) With all of the deer that get wounded and end up dying, why don't we find a lot more deer skeletons? Yes, some are found, but not nearly all of them. Also, maybe other "Grass Men" bury their dead, or the bones are consumed by rodents. 4) Deer seem to figure out which properties get hunted, and which don't, so maybe these animals do the same? 5) it would be a lot easier for an ape to hide, as they could climb trees, or cover themselves with leaves for camoflage, or again, go into a hole in the ground. Consider how rare it is to see a fox, '****, mink or any other nocturnal animal during the day. 

I don't know, I'm just saying that there is a possibility, and a lot of potential reasons it has gone undiscovered. Like TeamPlaker said, these reports have been made for thousands of years, and in modern times by what I consider reputable sources. All of this makes it too hard for me to dismiss.


----------



## buckzye11

Your telling me that with ALL of the hunters sitting in trees for hours at a time in the fall and winter when no leaves gives you a better sight distance.... and none of them has seen it. but when people go out "looking" for bigfoot with their cams they always manage a blurry picture. i bet you saw some bored dude with a ape suit running accross the road. until one shows up dead, im a doubter.


----------



## ilovetofish

personally, i would like to run into this grassman...... i could use a fishin buddy down at salt fork--if he knows that area well enough to hide so well, maybe he could give a few fishin tips....... then afterward, we could hit the local watering hole and have a few beers with the boys......might even take the fellow home to meet the wife if he's the friendly type--heck, i COULD use a gardener around the house.....


----------



## the weav

The reason we cant find them is they travel between different dimensions.They live in one dimesion and come to ours for breif preiods of time..I know this as personal fact.


----------



## gump

Will just got home from the rd and wow there's a lot of pepple that's in to this.All i can tell you is what i saw that night.It ran about 40 yrd's in front of me.I saw it plane as day my lights where right on it as it ran across the rd.And he was moveing. And it was not a bear it was runing on two feet and i can only gess it was about 6 1/2 to 7 ft tall.An it was vary dark looking in color.I dont think it could have ben a man becose of how fast it was moveing.And thats about it.But i will be keeping a eye out now for shere


----------



## TeamPlaker

Don't want to dominate the post, so one more and I'm done.
Why don't hunters see Bigfoot?
It's easy to answer if you think about it... and there are several possible answers.
1) If a creature has survived this long by avoiding man, do you think it has a hard time seeing you decked out in blaze orange?
2) Who says they don't?? There are numberous reports from hunters all over the country... BUT an estimated 80% of sightings go unreported! Because who are you going to report it to?? Call the local sheriff??? Sure, if you want to get searched for crack or do a soberity test if they even show up at all. The media? Most people who report sightings face nothing but ridicule...
I did a radio program in March, was totally expecting to get nothing but calls from people telling me I was an idiot nutjob. Did not get a single call like that. Every single call was from someone who had seen something, of all those calls... only one had reported it to anybody. When the show was over, the host told me that they had never had such an overwhelming response of phone calls. That's a lot of people seeing "something".
3) If these creatures do exist, we know nothing about them. Couldn't it be a possibility that they migrate for the seasons just like early humans did? Who is to say that they are anywhere near Salt Fork when deer season is on.
4) It would be apparent that it would have to be living in small numbers... how many deer would you see in Ohio if there were only 25-50 (or even less) of them?
As far as pictures go.... most of the pictures and video recorded were not taken by "people out looking for them". They were taken by families at a park, campers, etc. In fact, most of the evidence reported by people that were actually looking for Bigfoot is an obvious hoax. Why is it grainy, distorted, blurry??? Would you be worried about the focus if you were just a few yards away from an 8 foot tall ape and had no idea what his intentions were?
Trailcams are iffy. Any hunter would tell you they are only worth using if you have a bait trap set. Unless something is moving straight toward it, the trigger time is too slow. How many hunters out there have more trailcam pics of a deer's butt or nothing at all when they check their cams? I know the only success I ever have with mine is when I put a load of apples, corn, or something a few feet in front of it.
That's more things to think about....
Sightings in Ohio date back to the 1700s.... so watch your step out there in case that bored man in a monkey suit isn't a man at all.
I'm done... 

"A skeptic is a believer who hasn't had an experience."


----------



## Roscoe

I know that them Indians and Hippies would eat mushrooms and could see a lot of things they wanted to see.Maybe too many Shrooms?It also could be a BIG Ferrel Pig that has learned to walk like a human.Or, Google Bigfoot Costumes and you can buy,rent,or learn how to make your own.I guess I could get Bigfoot for an autograph session if there is an interest.:Banane36:


----------



## st.slippy

The Grass Man was on the discovery channel a few months back with salt fork featured. You are not nearly alone in your sighting.


----------



## st.slippy

Sorry, it was Monster Quest


----------



## ilovetofish

there used to be what was known as the "maumee mud man"--pretty scary--but it turned out to be some noob that fell in the river during the walleye run.......


----------



## All Eyes

I work with a guy that goes to the conventions in Salt Fork and actually travels and hunts for these things where sightings have been reported. He made some castings of wide footprints he found somewhere in Salt Fork deeply off the beaten trail about 7 or 8 years ago. He and his son are deadly serious about this undiscovered species theory. They are both VERY convinced that something lives in the woods at Salt Fork. All I know is that there are about a bizillion coyotes down that way and yet they are seldom ever seen by people. Same as other species such as bobcats, bears and even more common animals such as fox, pheasant etc. Sure, they're all seen at times, but as many as there are you would think you would at least see a lot more animals that do exist while hunting. If one or even a few unidentified creatures is down there, I guess it's possible. Still I need to see it for myself to believe.


----------



## Boogieman

If bigfoot is real then why hasent any hunter or any outdoorsman of any kind got one on a trail camera. All most all bowhunters have them an no pic of bigfoot!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

i remember seeing the monsterquest episode of the ohio grassman, but as for myself i have very mixed feelings about the whole bigfoot thing. honestly i wouldnt be suprised if theres something out the woods in very low numbers thats very good at avoiding people with numerous reports from the 1700s til now. wouldnt be suprised if someone got a picture on trail camera or actually shot one either. first time a european told another about the elephant or giraffe they saw he probably got told to learn to eat the right mushroom and or quit drinking so much, but then again its not hard to get a monkey suit at a halloween store either and any avid hunter knows first hand how much your own eyes will play tricks on you. even if you see an animal you cant figure out what it is, in all reality it can be something you see all the time but dont have a good look at it. surely everyone here who hunts has experienced that! to each their own on this one!


----------



## All Eyes

Gump says this thing was as big as a moose, on 2 legs and running across the highway. And by his description I'm assuming running faster than any man can run. Also witnessed by another truck driver. If all this is correct then the guy in the suit theory is ruled out. And running on 2 legs rules out any animal other than a moose sized ostrich. Sounds to me like we got ourselves another of many bigfoot sightings that my friend has told me about in that area. Do a Google search for Salt Fork Bigfoot and read some other reports. Here is one such story from a couple walking their dog.
http://www.angelfire.com/oh/ohiobigfoot/082004jeff.html


----------



## All Eyes

We should all pitch in and set up 3 or 4 live bigfoot web cams around in the woods down there. The site would probably get tons of hits.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

ALL eyes that sounds kool i am in and my boy's to


----------



## ilovetofish

im in for that.....


----------



## Boogieman

That sounds like a great idea. Only one request if that gets done, Do not tell anyone where they are or there would be plenty of fakes.


----------



## I Fish

I wish I lived closer or had the time, as I'd be up for that also. The Monsterquest show always has such a short time limit. It seems like they always only have these 2 days, then, one gets ruined by weather. I thought the helicopter was neat, but again, they didn't spend enough time using it. What if the area got plastered with 500 trail cams, but they were left out for months, or even year round?

Why is it when someone reports something unexplained or unbelievable, the first question is always, "Wow, what have you been smokin?" I went through this several years ago, after repeatedly seeing a bear in Ohio. I even had pictures of its tracks in the snow. I finally quit telling people I was seeing it, until finally some guy got it on video. Then, people still accussed him of filming it in another state. It wasn't until a newspaper reporter went out and checked the video against the actual area, then people started to believe it. All of that, just over a bear. But now we know, there really are a few bears here. How many of the doubters here have ever seen one?


----------



## flthednut

If there were only just a few deer in the state How many would I see? Well the answer is, I myself might not see a single one, but someone in the state would bag at least one. Years ago there weren't that may deer to hunt but yet some one always got one. That's because they do exist. I know things can hide really well. I know that rattle snakes are here among us in Ohio but I have never seen one in the wild. I know they are there because I've seen them in zoo's. The spiecies exists. If there was one little piece of evidence like hair, claw, bone, tooth, or a whole carcus to absolutely prove it exists or did exist I would believe it. I can not and will not accept the fact that an ape like creature is runnig around this state and other parts of the world outsmarting man at every turn. Maybe there is such a thing in the huge jungles away from here. But there ya go again, no solid proof. Just stories, campfire mumbo jumbo..... Oh yeah one more thing. I do believe I seen a you tube video of a black bear that does in fact run on two legs. That's it for me on this subject. SEE YA AT SALT FORK. :Banane37:


----------



## foxbites

me, my buddy, and his girlfriend was camping at saltfork in the summer of 2008 and we did see a black bear as we were driving in the park to get to the campground. it was around 7:30 in the morning. we told a park ranger and looked at us like we were crazy. we fish below the dam at saltfork for saugeyes all fall and winter and always after dark, not yet have we seen bigfoot, maybe we are to ugly and we scare him! not saying he dont exist, he just well might.


----------



## Mykidsr1

Until I see Proof I do not believe nor disbelieve in the fact that there is something out there. 

Seeing is believing.

There are many things you can compare this thread too. Religion's, Aliens, ECT. But until there is proof with out a doubt then Ill stay on the fence.


----------



## lordofthepunks

few things, bow hunters dont wear hunter safety orange. most new species found are just slight variations of things we already know about. ive seen tons of coyotes, foxes, etc. they are dead on the road all the time. and estimating the speed of something running in front of you 40 yards away while your driving 70 miles an hour at night seems a bit difficult


----------



## ezbite

I'd need proof. Years ago I belonged to a gun club in hillsville penn. I used to snorkel in the lake (crystal lake) i'd see jellyfish sometimes when I'd snorkel. I told a few of the regulars and before I knew it everyone was laughing at me calling me "the jellyfish kid" it really upset me because The name calling actually got pretty bad and I knew what I saw. Finally I got a clear mason jar and caught one. I took it to trap shoot night and showed "the doubters" nobody called me the jellyfish kid after that. 

The point I'm trying to make is without positive proof. Bigfoot is a myth and nothing more than that.


----------



## Rob

Wow, we were camping there just last weekend. I thought I was just crazy or somthing....I got up before sunrise Saturday morning...There was just a hint of sunrise to the east...Just enough to see, about the time the birds start singing. Got out of the tent to relieve myself-looked around and noone else was around, but I felt kinda odd, sort of like I was being watched. I looked around again, dismissed the feeling and walked over to the boat splashwell to get my pee cup. Well, I went right there-kinda shielding myself between the boat and the outboard just incase someone was out there and when I turned around, There it was! It had on a pink bathrobe and fuzzy slippers and was just standing there watching me from behind, apparently while walking her dog.I sat my peecup back in the splashwell (Still upright and went quietly back into my tent. I soon heard a camper door slam a few minutes later as the (Older and rather unattractive) woman went back to bed. 
I'm not doubting your story, as it seems like almost noone fishes there after dark compared to around Ceasars Creek and It is a pretty remote place.I did remark to my son that I would not like to be stuck in those woods after dark while we were there.

Rob


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

Big foot in fuzzy slipers look out


----------



## timcat69

I saw Bigfoot sunday morning. I went out with a couple buddies Saturday night. Killed the better part of a fifth of jack.....Don't remember anything after that. BUT.....When I awoke Sunday morning. THERE IT WAS. Lyin right next to me. Big red beady eyes. Hairy face. Mouth full of gnarly brown stanky teeth. And Lord how I wish it had been wearing a pink bathrobe. OHH THE HUMANITY!!! Anyway,I just laid there and played dead as best I could and eventually it left. Hopefully it doesn't come back around. I don't think I could survive another close encounter like that.


----------



## creekcrawler

We got a winner!
Why didn't I realize that.....



> The reason we cant find them is they travel between different dimensions.They live in one dimesion and come to ours for breif preiods of time..I know this as personal fact.


----------



## the weav

What do I win?Be nice.


----------



## All Eyes

It would have been somewhat easier to believe say, in the 1970's. Long before there were so many people around and before trail cams and cellphone cameras, and all the tracking technologies that we have today. 
Still, that one in a billion chance that something remains undiscovered is what will always make Bigfoot fun campfire fodder. That one shred of possibility that some intelligent beast with off the chart senses is out there perfectly camouflaged, observing us while we walk through the woods or sit in a tree stand. A creature that can sense man from miles away. One equipped with nature survival skills that would make a Navy Seal look like a cubscout.
As rediculous as it sounds, there remains the smallest sliver of reservation in our minds. It's what will always keep the Bigfoot legacy alive. If you don't believe you have that much of an imagination, spend a night alone in the woods at Salt Fork sometime.


----------



## gump

I will be heading back that way. soon this time to fish i am going to stop where i saw it and see if theres any prints. it has begun


----------



## ilovetofish

going camping at leesville with some friends that live on the lake--i better bring some xtra beer in case the grassman shows up.........


----------



## All Eyes

Bigfoot is kinda like a gorgeous woman that's low maintenance.
Neither of them really exist, but it's fun to imagine such a thing.


----------



## katfish

Them bigfoot stories were started by aliens to throw ya'll off track!

I did see something big and ugly one night while flathead fishing at Salt Fork.
Turned out it was Harris with his ski mask on.


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum

creekcrawler said:


> It was the grass, man.
> I mean the grassman!


Must have been from California...the grass that is


----------



## buckeyes012001

A female Bigfoot lives down the road from me...she is about 6'2". long hair and scary looking...I hope she doesn't come down around my house.....My poor dogs would die from fright from just looking at her


----------



## bopperattacker

i was the first post in predicting this would become an epic thread.. I was correct.. There's more LOL's in this thread than a swimming pool filled with undies.


----------



## ohiohunter43015

The monster quest episode about the grass man is on History today at 4.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY

the weav said:


> The reason we cant find them is they travel between different dimensions.They live in one dimesion and come to ours for breif preiods of time..I know this as personal fact.


this was my organic chemistry professor's theory when I was in college. He is actually the president of some bigfoot hunter's club of western pennsylvania. Apparently some sightings of bigfoot involve the creature being seen/visible for only a moment, and then reappear in another area 20 feet or so away... thus the parallel dimension theory. crazy stuff!


----------



## brn2fsh

Sounds like SOMBODY has been watching way too much Star Trek!!LOL


----------



## Fish Scalper

I only know of one Bigfoot in these parts and he's a Walleye slaying fool up on Lake Erie.


----------



## htnickle

its funny that till monster quest came along there was never no grass man been going there sence park open an then some must b some good lsd going around


----------



## Muskarp

How's the Bigfoot sighting going?


----------



## JOE B

got a quick pic


----------



## Tiny Tim

He is on Vacation right now


----------



## bopperattacker

the weav said:


> The reason we cant find them is they travel between different dimensions.They live in one dimesion and come to ours for breif preiods of time..I know this as personal fact.


I wasn't going to get into this... and take this seriously. But I've spent many hours on dimensions. We can only perceive 3 SPATIAL DIMENSIONS. No scientific or physical experiments have ever been done to prove the existance of any additional dimensions. 

Have you ever heard of the String Theory, or M-Theory??? There's a lot of things that become amazing theories, but impossibilities in reality.. Extra dimensions is one of them. Saying you know it as a personal fact is like me saying I know how to bend space/time, thus i can time travel.. You can bend space/time in theory, but again, it's impossible in reality.


----------



## bkr43050

bopperattacker said:


> I wasn't going to get into this... and take this seriously. But I've spent many hours on dimensions. We can only perceive 3 SPATIAL DIMENSIONS. No scientific or physical experiments have ever been done to prove the existance of any additional dimensions.
> 
> Have you ever heard of the String Theory, or M-Theory??? There's a lot of things that become amazing theories, but impossibilities in reality.. Extra dimensions is one of them. Saying you know it as a personal fact is like me saying I know how to bend space/time, thus i can time travel.. You can bend space/time in theory, but again, it's impossible in reality.


Have you been out in the heat too much today??


----------



## bopperattacker

bkr43050 said:


> Have you been out in the heat too much today??


lol. I think I was.. That heat wave messed my brain up.


----------



## macrylinda1

Muskarp said:


> How's the Bigfoot sighting going?


its funny that till monster quest came along there was never no grass man been going there sence park open an then some must b some good lsd going around


----------



## katfish

I do have a picture of Chucks girlfriend and I suppose on a dark road she could be mistaken for bigfoot.


----------



## shroomhunter

Just a heads up: Salt Fork Lodge has Big Foot t-shirts for sale in their gift shop, they also have some Bigfoot teddy bears? 
Just in case you need some memorabilia!!


----------



## the weav

Bobber,as far as string theory I have found that to be incorrect.M-theory or membrain theory is close.Different realitys and demensions are in fact the same we just dont know it yet.The cosmos is in fact a lot simpler than most professers know right now.As far as bigfoot goes you might be surprized.


----------



## brn2fsh

Guy's


I'm tellin ya, (Look at mt earlier post) If you'd saw what I saw........YOU'D BELIEVE!!!


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR

I almost had him back in March.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCfOxOQYUwA"]YouTube- &#x202a;Big Foot&#x202c;&lrm;[/nomedia]


----------



## dugworm

Got a long fishing weekend planned down at the Fork mid May. Hoping for sighting #3. :G


----------



## H2O Mellon

There's a big muskie outing there this weekend. We're going to be out doing calls and trying to lure him in!


----------



## crappiecat

I'll be there Saturday for the EBCC crappie tourney. I'm gonna be makin some night trips there this year to see if we can get a repeat from a call we heard one time. and no it wasn't man made.


----------



## timcat69

PartyCove said:


> It was probably a former employee of Piedmont Marina.....they used to be impossible to find


HAAA!!!! That's a fact. Thing's have thankfully improved.


----------



## sheephead

Google indian legends about giants. they say ther were 2 species of giants when they came to north america,the red beards and the black beards. the red beards came up from south america and went to war with the black beards and ran them out. The legends also say the indian mounds found in ohio were here long before indians established residence here,and the mounds were the giants sacred burial mounds. food for thought


----------



## TClark

I've heard it said that if wild Turkey could smell as good or better than a deer, then we'd never see one....their eyesight and hearing are very keen.
So, if there is a species (big foot) out there with superior senses compared to humans it's no wonder they can stay out of sight when they wish to.

I find it interesting that no body ever finds even a hair for DNA analysis . 
You can't see wind, but it's there.


----------



## [email protected]

honestly bigfoots are real dude specially at salt fork finding big foot was there and they said there were definately bigfoots there


----------



## crappiecat

TClark said:


> I find it interesting that no body ever finds even a hair for DNA analysis .
> You can't see wind, but it's there.


thats the part that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## pendog66

maybe the "Finding Bigfoot" crew left Bobo behind on accident


----------



## Blue Collar Bob

There is still time to make it to the meeting.

http://www.mariettatimes.com/page/c...foot-Investigation-meeting.html?d=May 5, 2012


----------



## Bassbme

LOL ....... there is so much more I could say...... but I think LOL says it all


----------



## ezbite

Bassbme said:


> LOL ....... there is so much more I could say...... but I think LOL says it all


have you ever walked around saltfork? i have for many years and its some pretty wild land.


----------



## Bassbme

ezbite said:


> have you ever walked around saltfork? i have for many years and its some pretty wild land.


I've walked around Salt Fork quite a bit over the years. In my younger days I did a lot of hunting for both deer and small game. Before the gas prices went over $3 a gallon I used to fish down there quite a bit too. So yeah, while I wouldn't call it "pretty wild land" I do know there are a lot of woods down there. Could there be such a thing as Bigfoot?. I highly highly doubt it, but I suppose its possible. Is there one, or more than one Bigfoot at Salt Fork? Sorry, not buying it. 

If people are basing their beliefs of Bigfoot at Salt Fork on what they think they saw, then there isn't much I can say. If people are basing their belief on Bigfoot at Salt Fork on what they have seen oh Monster Quest, or Finding Bigfoot........ well..... you gotta be kidding me. The Monster Quest episode was full of holes, and the Finding Bigfoot people think there are Bigfoot behind every tree. They're a bunch of fools out to make a buck. Especially that Matt guy. He thought a boot track was a "Squatch" track. LOL 

And isn't it funny that such a reclusive creature seems to only be seen and photographed by people that probably aren't nearly as stealthy as a deer hunter dressed in camo. Oh and lastly....... it seems that Bigfoot is so frightening that hunters with rifles or shotguns are so scared that they don't shoot it. 

Anyhow........ I gotta scoot. I need to get the boat ready. I'm heading down to Salt Fork tomorrow to meet up with my buddy The Creature from the Black Lagoon. He sent me a text message the other night.... I guess he wants to do some smallmouth fishing.


----------



## All Eyes

Tragic end for a young man trying to pull off a Bigfoot scam. 
http://news.yahoo.com/bigfoot-hoaxer-killed-accident-121533221.html


----------



## 9Left

bigfoot "stories" have been around for a loooong time. I think its funny that there isnt one darn scrap of REAL proof...like a REAL photo, DNA, bigfoots poop in the woods, a clump of hair, or even a REAL footprint. Yet we can somehow manage to find invasive carp DNA in the great lakes


----------



## bkr43050

Fishlandr75 said:


> bigfoot "stories" have been around for a loooong time. I think its funny that there isnt one darn scrap of REAL proof...like a REAL photo, DNA, bigfoots poop in the woods, a clump of hair, or even a REAL footprint. Yet we can somehow manage to find invasive carp DNA in the great lakes


And apparently they never just die and lay in the woods for us to find them either. They would after all have to have both sexes and be able to reproduce which would mean that people are looking for not just one.

I always find it odd that these accounts have great camera footage for their whole presentation...except for when they actually spot one. Then it is either blurry or a brief glimpse or whatever.

In case you can't tell, I am more than a little skeptical.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Funny that the Grassman episode was filmed largely by the cabins, I have been there many times at different times of the year and never seen or heard anything that could be explained by bigfoot.


----------



## Flatty01

I think what was seen was an RBoyer sighting. The first since Feb.!


----------



## swallx

I married Big Foot. She even likes to fish.


----------



## basshole

The closest thing to bigfoot in Salt Fork is Bobo the squatch hunter.


----------



## Mothra

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...-existence-170135552--abc-news-tech.html?vp=1


----------



## BottomBouncer

My thoughts... Why would native Americans make up stories? There were no tv shows doing interviews. And you can't tell me it was misidentified. They weren't shooting game from 400+ yards away with a 30-06. It was up close, hands on killing. They knew all the game and how to hunt it.

Someone mentioned deer numbers as a comparison. A million deer herd in Ohio and you can still go in the woods and not see one. Now take a creature similar to us and lets be crazy and say there are 10,000 of them in Ohio. 
See what I'm getting at? If you can go out there and not see one out of a million is it impossible to believe that you would not see something with a population that is 99% smaller?
As far as no videos or pictures. Everytime we get a good video or photo then it's a fake and every time we get a blurry image people complain that it's a bad picture and it could be anything. 
That brings me to this: we need a body. However, if it looks as much like a man as everyone says it does, could you shoot him? I wouldn't because at that point I would know and everyone else can piss off.


----------



## Carver

Well I saw the Easter Bunny once and I use to sit on Santa's lap. I have never seen the Great Pumpkin, but I know he is out there somewhere.


----------



## muskiechops

How does this stay alive for o long?


----------



## shroomhunter

Was at Salt Fork yesterday, got caught in the big storm wow did it rain. After the big storm went back out fishing thinking the fish would be on big time but all we heard was a bunch of Squatchy sounds. As far as the fishing caught just about a sample of everything in the lake, nothing huge but a great day fishing.
This thread stays alive because its an enjoyable thread to read wether you believe in Bigfoot or not.


----------



## DnD

What an awesome early Sunday Morning Laugh...

We camp at Leesville...Since the Wife read this she will no longer get up at 4 in the morning and walk up to the Outhouses to PEE...Now she just pees on the tent floor...lmao...


----------



## HANeal

I'm heading to Salt Fork this weekend. I know bigfoot is monitoring this thread (he's internet savvy you know) so Mr Foot, here's the deal. I'll be near the dam on Saturday evening and Sunday morning. I'll be in the 16' Lowe Aluminum boat. Just come out and wave at me and the wife. Thats all...just a little wave and maybe a grunt to get my attention. If you like, we have a 3rd seat in our boat. I know you've seen Salt Fork from the woods for years. This is your invite to see it from the lake. I think you'll enjoy yourself.:C


----------



## BuckeyeCatDaddy

Perhaps we can get some GoPro footage at some point by somebody? LOL

I don't know about BigFoot, but I do know Big FISH!!


----------



## Daveo76

Hey, to each his own. I'm old enough to be able to say that nothing surprises me any more, except that fellow who says he caught a 5lb Sunfish at Greenup Dam!!


----------



## bountyhunter

BF got smart ,during the winter he goes to AZ . p,s please report your catch. never fished there but one time.


----------



## $diesel$

Daveo76 said:


> Hey, to each his own. I'm old enough to be able to say that nothing surprises me any more, except that fellow who says he caught a 5lb Sunfish at Greenup Dam!!


I agree with your post 100% brother. I want to believe they are around, but i need to see it dead or highly sedated, right in front of me to believe it.


----------



## jamesbalog

Ill bite on a 10 year old thread...

Not near Salt Fork but in Ohio we were driving around from spot to spot **** hunting one night and saw something standing in the ditch on the left side of the road. It wasnt really tall id guess it was around 6.5-7ft, it was thicker than a human and fully covered in hair. 

My buddy and I were mid conversation and both went silent and looked at each other when we spotted it. We turned around as soon as we could and drove that road back and forth for quite some time but never got another visual.

Who knows what we saw but i do know it was something that two guys who spend ton of time in the woods have never saw before.

The real odd thing about it is we had a spot to hunt maybe a mile as the crow flies from where we saw this thing. Every time we hunted that spot the dogs simply wouldnt hunt that block of woods. We had everything from grntch hounds to pups there and they would either end up back at our feet or treed a long long way in the opposite direction of where we sent them in.


----------



## Muskielewis

Though I have never seen one I believe they are real. The Melba Ketchum DNA study showed that they are very close to us humans! This alone tells me how intelligent they are. They are the Masters of their environment. At one point in time there were 5 species of hominids on the planet at the same time in including humans. We are the only recognized homonid left. We as a species are well known for killing things especially each other. I feel humans are a big reason the other homonids aren't around anymore. To get to the point any other homonids that could have survived along with us had to be reclusive. I really believe their entire life revolves around staying undetected by humans for their own survival. I have watched a lot of documentaries and looked at a lot of articles to come to this conclusion.


----------



## WoodenShips

NO.1 !!


----------



## bountyhunter

I beleave, also beleave in aliaens, we didn,t get so high tech so fast all buy ourselves


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bountyhunter said:


> I beleave, also beleave in aliaens, we didn,t get so high tech so fast all buy ourselves


I believe in aliens also. They have been coming here and been here throughout ours, and unknown history and they will continue too long after we are all gone. BF on the other hand, I think they existed at one time and I have a few theories on what could be possible for so many sightings. I would think one would have been shot/killed or at least a body. Plus with today’s technology there should be proof by now if they really existed. I will believe in BF when I see one dead or alive. I don’t believe the BS that they are multi-dimensional either. They don’t go into another dimension to avoid being seen or shot or caught lol. I would think they would be organic just like us and a body would have popped up by now IMO.


----------



## $diesel$

I believe as muskielewis, if there is something out there, IMO, i'm sure it is a relic hominin of some type. If any of you have heard of the Denisovan's, thats what i believe it would be and if you've not heard of them, just google it. It's an interesting read.


----------



## snagless-1

My mother in law looking for her razor.


----------



## dugworm

Gonna be in Guernsey co. again in May. Another sighting we'll see?


----------



## redness29

We had a sighting this summer at East Harbor campground.


----------



## floater99

I always wanted to see what would happen when the BF hunters actually catch a BF


----------



## Specwar

Lived in the Pacific Northwest back in the mid 70's and spent quite a bit of time in the mountains fishing the high lakes after Spring thaw. 
Although I never personally saw anything that could have been interrupted as a BF, I was definitely witness to some very strange sounds, and activities. Enough that I was very selective on where and when I camped. One thing is certain , not a good choice to tell a local there that they don't exist.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Specwar said:


> Lived in the Pacific Northwest back in the mid 70's and spent quite a bit of time in the mountains fishing the high lakes after Spring thaw.
> Although I never personally saw anything that could have been interrupted as a BF, I was definitely witness to some very strange sounds, and activities. Enough that I was very selective on where and when I camped. One thing is certain , not a good choice to tell a local there that they don't exist.


Why wasn’t it a good choice? I would guess it’s because the BF phenomenon creates a lot of marketing/income for some there.


----------



## Specwar

The populous believe in its existence and will argue it with you.


----------



## polebender

Have you seen the documentary “Harry and the Hendersons”? Proof positive!


----------



## Bluegillin'

If they exist, the one thing that makes me think they will be found is thermal technology. If real, then my hypothesis is that they are likely rarely seen for two reasons. 1) There are not a lot of them 2) They don't take off running like other animals which makes them extremely hard to spot even if you were looking for one (which most people are not). I would say that many videos online are fake; however, this one seems like the most likely to be real. If this is fake, someone in phenomenal shape did it. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYz9L_jl-0Q


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Bluegillin' said:


> If they exist, the one thing that makes me think they will be found is thermal technology. If real, then my hypothesis is that they are likely rarely seen for two reasons. 1) There are not a lot of them 2) They don't take off running like other animals which makes them extremely hard to spot even if you were looking for one (which most people are not). I would say that many videos online are fake; however, this one seems like the most likely to be real. If this is fake, someone in phenomenal shape did it.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYz9L_jl-0Q


Yea that’s definitely proof and that’s a squatch for sure...... and he didn’t even use thermal technology... SMH


----------



## $diesel$

Bluegillin' said:


> If they exist, the one thing that makes me think they will be found is thermal technology. If real, then my hypothesis is that they are likely rarely seen for two reasons. 1) There are not a lot of them 2) They don't take off running like other animals which makes them extremely hard to spot even if you were looking for one (which most people are not). I would say that many videos online are fake; however, this one seems like the most likely to be real. If this is fake, someone in phenomenal shape did it.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYz9L_jl-0Q


Very cool vid, bluegillin. Whatever that is, it covered several hundred yards, uphill, in God only knows how much snow, in less than 3 minutes!...............interesting.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

It’s very interesting. It’s just that it could be anything. Not knowing for sure is the intriguing part.


----------



## Dragline

Dre, I believe what you wrote ! And I believe it's true, I know because of the things I've witnessed and seen, and what happened that made me crap my pants. Can't prove....but dam sure happen..
People laugh at you when you start to talk about it. The stories I could tell !!!
Lived in and hunted/fished Saltfork area since I was 10 years old...... I'm 62 now.


----------



## shroomhunter

Dragline, you ever see the Indian Woman at Kimbolton? That sent chills up my spine. Seen things mushroom hunting Ohio Power areas too.


----------



## polebender

shroomhunter said:


> Dragline, you ever see the Indian Woman at Kimbolton? That sent chills up my spine. Seen things mushroom hunting Ohio Power areas too.


Sounds like you’ve been eating too many of those mushrooms!


----------



## odell daniel

theres huge rewards around the country for anyone that can deliver a bigfoot, dead or alive, with a million on the table, surely one of our great hunters would have shot one by now. For a million possies have been formed, hi tech cameras, drones, dogs, all this and some guy will hit one with his truck, and cash in.


----------



## Specwar

Wher


odell daniel said:


> theres huge rewards around the country for anyone that can deliver a bigfoot, dead or alive, with a million on the table, surely one of our great hunters would have shot one by now. For a million possies have been formed, hi tech cameras, drones, dogs, all this and some guy will hit one with his truck, and cash in.


. And where is this information posted?!!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Specwar said:


> Wher
> . And where is this information posted?!!!!


Everyone has heard about it no? Why? You gonna try an collect it? You would make a lot more than the reward I’m sure. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/kdvr.c...for-tips-that-lead-to-capture-of-bigfoot/amp/


----------



## Specwar

I guess I am the only one that is not aware of it. I shelter absolutely NO interest in harming any sort of unknown creature that may exist . In fact I have no respect for anyone that does.


----------



## Dragline

Call me nuts but.... If and when you ever do see a bigfoot - killing one would be like murder.
You'd never forgive yourself.......... Their secret to being so elusive is why they still exist.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I don’t think you have to worry about it. One will never be shot, hit by a truck, or die by a slim Jim overdose.. we would have found one by now.


----------



## Beepum19

Durning deer season I was finding evidence of big foot in almost all the parking areas. Has to be squatch scat


----------



## maynard

Specwar said:


> Wher
> . And where is this information posted?!!!!


https://www.google.com/amp/s/fox13n...fering-1-million-bounty-for-real-bigfoot/amp/


----------



## maynard

maynard said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/fox13n...fering-1-million-bounty-for-real-bigfoot/amp/


It's expired now.


----------



## Tio

I've posted about my experiences in the past on this forum, only to be ridiculed with the usual stuff. I just want to support the guys who have encountered these things. I will say that you dudes who doubt it's real, talking about people on drugs etc. You guys have no clue at all, it's probably better for you that way. Thousands of people have seen these things over the course of history. The rabbit hole is deep and it's not as simple as you think. Lot's of people know these things are real, people you most likely respect, they just don't talk to you about it. I could go on but this post is just to support the guys that know this thing is real. I believe you and don't get frustrated by the simpletons.


----------



## Dragline

Tio said:


> I've posted about my experiences in the past on this forum, only to be ridiculed with the usual stuff.
> 
> My same thoughts Tio..


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I don't believe or disbelieve in Bigfoot, but to dismiss the notion because one has never been found is foolish. Recent scientific discoveries have proven this.

Species thought the be extinct for 100+ years have been rediscovered. Ancient cities, thought to be fables, have been excavated. New species are discovered all the time in caves, jungles, and the ocean. It is believed that there are still tribes of native people, still yet undiscovered, in the Amazon that have never met anyone from the outside world.

Southeast Ohio is probably the most sparsely populated, heavily forested, and rugged part of Ohio. It would not really be that unfeasible for a very small, localized population to survive undetected. We tend to believe that things either live in herds or communal groups. If they exist as small family units, spread 100s of miles apart, they could very easily elude detection. Even places like Egypt Valley, although not full of trees, the scrub brush is so thick something could literally be 30-40 feet from you and you would never know.

For some people, seeing is believing. For others, there is enough evidence for them to believe. The recent history of discovered and rediscovered species is enough to surmise there is a possibility of existence, however remote that might be.


----------



## ducky152000

It is very hard for me to believe in a bigfoot. There is just way too many hunters and trail cams out there anymore. Yeah there is some remote areas but I don't believe for a second that there are any areas in the state that hasn't had a human on it at least a couple times a year. And for the people that say they only are in the most remote areas how is there so many sightings in areas that are not remote? Like saltfork. But there is one experience I had that has a very small part of me in the possibility of a bigfoot. My senior year in highschool myself and two if my buddies went catfishin on the Tuscarawas river near portwashington. To be exact it was below the winding staircase for people that no that area. The winding staircase is a pretty remote area known for cult activity. Very very few people live up there. It was probably 1 or two in the morning and the catfish turned off we was low on lantern fuel and decided to just sleep the rest of the night and wake up and smallmouth fish in the morning before going home. At around 4 in the morning I heard branches breaking and what sounded like rocks and limbs getting tossed into the treetops. I woke one of my buddies up and he heard the branches and rocks getting thrown. At that Time in the morning the lantern was dead and the fire was just bright coals. Whatever it was it kept getting closer and would keep throwing stuff. I'm guessing it walked past us from 75 yards away. In my head I wanted to think it was someone playing a prank on us or possibly a cult messing with us. We stayed silent. We was prety scared. We heard whatever it was then go to the waters edge and could hear it walking across the river. the area whatever it was that crossed was 4 to 5 feet deep in the middle. Once it got on the other side it again started throwing branches and rocks in the treetops. I still to this day can't seem to believe someone would pull a hoax like this by taking their life in danger by walking across the river in the middle of the night with no light. Just to scare some kids? The crossing the river part is what I can't get a grasp on. If it wasn't for that I would assume it was just someone messing with us.


----------



## Tio

Lots of hunters/outdoorsman see these things. They just don't bring it up often. You cannot discount thousands of similar experiences that are uncanny. It isn't all make believe. I don't know why I even keep posting in this thread. These things aren't conventional animals like so many of you guys assume. If they were monkey men running around and nothing more than an undiscovered animal, then I would agree that it's weird we don't track them down/have them in a zoo etc. You have to accept that there are greater implications of their existence. That's why alphabet agencies swoop in on this stuff. I started off thinking they may just be animals but then my experiences and the experiences of so many others have shown me there is more to it. Talking to people who haven't experienced these things, is like talking to virgins about sex, you have no idea what you're talking about. Step 1: Accept that the world/existence is not as mundane as you think, then go from there. Otherwise, go check the score of the game and crack open another cheap beer and go back to sleep. I hope for the sake of most of you guys, that you never see one of these things, because you would be a quivering mess if you did. You'd be crying for momma while wetting yourself. I await the "c tard" "woo woo" "pass me what you're smoking" and other small minded dismissals. Some guys are not as aware of the world as they think they are. Trust me on that. You guys that have been close to one of these creatures, you know what I'm talking about. It's really too much for a fishing forum to discuss.


----------



## pawcat

Where is the dislike button?


----------



## Beepum19

Make sense if you don’t think about it


----------



## 9Left

Personally...I think Bigfoot stories or just something people like to believe in, maybe it gives them hope that something like that exists.

I definitely agree with the post above ftom ducky 152000....Egypt Valley is huge… I will tell you, I have covered almost all of it over the years...From the grasslands, to the swamps, to the thickest stuff I've ever walked through...I'm talking 2+ plus miles on the hike IN...And no matter how far deep into those woods I go...I still run into Shotgun shells, deer stands, and beer cans... never have I ever seen a footprint or any remote clue or something like that existing .


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Personally, I find the topic fascinating. Mainly because you have 2 groups of people, they definitely exist or they definitely don't exist, no real middle ground. I could care less really. If one was confirmed, it would be an exceptional scientific find. If one is never confirmed, life goes on.

People who don't believe always cite all the technology today, all the people around, why has a carcass never been found, etc. People who believe will cite the various audio recording, hair thats been found, plaster casts of foot prints, etc.

What I find interesting, various native american tribes tell stories of their ancestors living side by side with Sasquatch and interacting with them. These stories have been passed down from generation to generation, well before the Patterson/Gimlin film that sparked all of the bigfoot mania since the late 60's. What would be the purpose of them passing down a made-up story for 1000's of years? It's not like it's a nursery rhyme. Native americans were much more in tune with their surroundings than your every day American is today. Just some food for thought.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Tio said:


> Lots of hunters/outdoorsman see these things. They just don't bring it up often. You cannot discount thousands of similar experiences that are uncanny. It isn't all make believe. I don't know why I even keep posting in this thread. These things aren't conventional animals like so many of you guys assume. If they were monkey men running around and nothing more than an undiscovered animal, then I would agree that it's weird we don't track them down/have them in a zoo etc. You have to accept that there are greater implications of their existence. That's why alphabet agencies swoop in on this stuff. I started off thinking they may just be animals but then my experiences and the experiences of so many others have shown me there is more to it. Talking to people who haven't experienced these things, is like talking to virgins about sex, you have no idea what you're talking about. Step 1: Accept that the world/existence is not as mundane as you think, then go from there. Otherwise, go check the score of the game and crack open another cheap beer and go back to sleep. I hope for the sake of most of you guys, that you never see one of these things, because you would be a quivering mess if you did. You'd be crying for momma while wetting yourself. I await the "c tard" "woo woo" "pass me what you're smoking" and other small minded dismissals. Some guys are not as aware of the world as they think they are. Trust me on that. You guys that have been close to one of these creatures, you know what I'm talking about. It's really too much for a fishing forum to discuss.


Who died and made you an authority on the subject? You act as if you have been studying them for years like they have the great apes except we know that those exist. And who are you tell those that need proof to believe it, how they would respond if they seen one? You talk and act as if we are a bunch of cub scouts sitting around a fire in the woods. Lmao. I fear no man bud and I definitely have no fear of a campfire tale. I’m this day and age with all the technology, one would have proof by now. We are a long way away from the 1967 Paterson film. I would like to believe it but the evidence just isn’t there. Some would like to believe so much that they talk themselves into believing without any evidence.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

There is no footprint evidence. So many of those have been hoaxed that it funny. Hair? No proof as of yet. Sounds? Anyone that has been in a deep forest over night will hear sounds they have never heard before. From from a spooked wild turkey crashing down thru branches and limbs to cougars crying. Even more so out west with cougar, elk, bear, etc. Indians? Never know I guess but I’ve never read or seen anything printed first hand of this. That’s what you call hear say. They have found amphibians, fish and animals they thought that have been extinct for 1000’s of years. They didn’t find a hair, footprint, sound, or a turd. They discovered the actual animal. Dream on.


----------



## Tio

I know more about it than most strongpersuader. That's only because I (and others) was unfortunate enough to find out first hand that they are real. If it makes you feel bad ass and comfy to think it's all campfire tales, so be it. I can't help you with your lack of experience on this subject. I don't claim expertise but I don't get my info from TV. Only real life. I'm simply supporting the guys who know what I'm talking about. There are guys reading this thread that won't chime in because they don't want the ridicule. Nobody is talking themselves into anything. In a way, it would be better if I never saw what I saw. I'm not treating anyone like a cub scout. Trust me, you'd be scared if you were close to one of these things, all your bravado would wither away in an instant. Bud. OP posted about this subject and I'm choosing to participate in it. I'm threatening some dudes world views by talking about it and it's easier to attack and puff up your chest at me. I get it. I don't need you to believe but ignorance is dangerous.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Please tell me something that you know that I don’t other than that you believe. And I’m not ridiculing, attacking, or puffing my chest at you. I just disagree. You’re being paronoid. But being paronoid doesn’t justify you calling people ignorant because they aren’t drinking your koolaide. You declared yourself the savior of all those picked on that believe, really? I don’t think anyone on here is afraid to say they believe in something for fear of being made fun of. We are grown adults here. Again, your acting as if we are all helpless lost believers, and hell bound non-believers and your the man who has all the answers. If you have one, You are more than welcome to elaborate on your experience without any beer or pot comments from me anyway. Just don’t expect everyone to believe it or that they all have some evil agenda towards you and those who believe it. As much as you think they do or you would like to think they do... they don’t.


----------



## pawcat

Someone has smoked to much weed!! dang pillbillies!


----------



## Tio

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Personally, I find the topic fascinating. Mainly because you have 2 groups of people, they definitely exist or they definitely don't exist, no real middle ground. I could care less really. If one was confirmed, it would be an exceptional scientific find. If one is never confirmed, life goes on.
> 
> People who don't believe always cite all the technology today, all the people around, why has a carcass never been found, etc. People who believe will cite the various audio recording, hair thats been found, plaster casts of foot prints, etc.
> 
> What I find interesting, various native american tribes tell stories of their ancestors living side by side with Sasquatch and interacting with them. These stories have been passed down from generation to generation, well before the Patterson/Gimlin film that sparked all of the bigfoot mania since the late 60's. What would be the purpose of them passing down a made-up story for 1000's of years? It's not like it's a nursery rhyme. Native americans were much more in tune with their surroundings than your every day American is today. Just some food for thought.


People are laboring under the delusion that the authorities/scientific community want to share the evidence with you. The whole "we don't have a body/evidence etc" "we're still searching for evidence". You and I may not have the body or the evidence but I assure you the alphabet agencies do. If you did have the evidence, you'd get paid a visit. The subject is made a mockery of. That way we can go round and round at it. Anyone with first hand experience is ridiculed in predictable ways and everyone agrees to disagree. You either have seen the stuff first hand, or you watch monster quest. The shows are designed to make the subject look silly. It makes some guys feel superior to think it's people in monkey suits running around extremely rough wilderness, with no light source and tick/snake infested hill country, in hopes of tricking someone. THAT is silly. When you see the real thing, you know it isn't a guy in a suit, get real.

These creatures are mentioned FAR back in antiquity. Like I said in another post. You have to accept that the world is not as neat and tidy as you think it is. That causes violent opposition from people. Plenty of respectable people have encountered these things. Peace.


----------



## ducky152000

I would like to know what are the advantages of the "abc" and gov. Keeping this a secret? Like I stated in my post I have very little belief. On a scale I would say Im 99% sure there is no bigfoots. But that one instance in my life has that 1% in believing.


----------



## Tio

Weakpersuader, I'm not a believer, I'm a know er. I'm not going into great detail on a fishing forum. It's fun for me to chime in on the topic because it's entertaining. It's also an interesting subject to me, that is related to other interesting subjects that you no doubt would struggle to have a real conversation about. I also want to support guys that have experiences too (what you call being a savior). Also, I never directly called anyone ignorant but ignorant isn't an insult. It's the condition you're in before you get knowledge on something. I'm not trying to convince you to believe. If I end up talking to people that also have first hand experience, then that's cool with me and more my goal. I have no need to talk to you honestly. You offer nothing to the subject but ad hominem. It's boring to me.


----------



## Tio

ducky152000 said:


> I would like to know what are the advantages of the "abc" and gov. Keeping this a secret? Like I stated in my post I have very little belief. On a scale I would say Im 99% sure there is no bigfoots. But that one instance in my life has that 1% in believing.


Ducky, I was never a believer in this stuff until my experiences. I entertained the novel possibility but there was no reason to believe. I'm a very scientific and rational person. As far as why would certain agencies cover it up? Well, isn't most information controlled? Aren't we all pretty much on a need to know basis? It's a difficult thing to really get into because there are aspects of the bigfoot phenomenon that cross over into other "woo woo" stuff. I'm speculating but maybe authorities have a vested interest in keeping most of us contained in a small mind/world. People are calling me paranoid on this thread but is that really arguable? Does anyone really think big brother is their friend? When you see stuff that's not supposed to exist...it sorta alters your world view. I would think the authorities would not like people to have access to dangerous information about reality. Especially when they carefully try to program our reality for us. But I'm just a paranoid lunatic. Nobody pay attention to me, just consume, buy pepsi, watch tv etc.


----------



## Beepum19

Mountain monsters can find them but they never get food footage or get one trapped. But they do have a lot of encounters. They should do more day hunts.


----------



## Tio

Beepum19 said:


> Mountain monsters can find them but they never get food footage or get one trapped. But they do have a lot of encounters. They should do more day hunts.


Yeah bro, mountain monsters is legit af.


----------



## Beepum19

Are you saying the aims team is not legit? They have decades of experience. What’s on your resume? Maybe you should call a town hall meeting and explaine to the locals and community your theory’s. Then we can establish a plan to educate non believers and have a safe place to discuss encounters.


----------



## crestliner TS

Bigfoot? really? And WWF is real too!


----------



## Tio

Beepum19 said:


> Are you saying the aims team is not legit? They have decades of experience. What’s on your resume? Maybe you should call a town hall meeting and explaine to the locals and community your theory’s. Then we can establish a plan to educate non believers and have a safe place to discuss encounters.


Well, I do wear a burlap sack as pants. I'm not 400lbs though.


----------



## Beepum19

Something to think about. Mature bucks often never get seen on the hoof. Mostly just trail camera pics. So imagine a ape like creature with a human like brain. Some private properties in southern Ohio never see any visitors. No hunting nothing. I often think about Shawnee forest being a good place for Bigfoot


----------



## TRIPLE-J

all i can say is, I believe... had an encounter probably 25 years ago up in canada that i will never forget...there is definately something out there... will it ever be caught or found dead i cant say and i dont care... all i know is what happened to us...


----------



## Tio

Beepum19 said:


> Something to think about. Mature bucks often never get seen on the hoof. Mostly just trail camera pics. So imagine a ape like creature with a human like brain. Some private properties in southern Ohio never see any visitors. No hunting nothing. I often think about Shawnee forest being a good place for Bigfoot


Myself and others had an encounter in vinton county. It's creepy in those hills.


----------



## 9Left

Tio said:


> vinton county..


... that clears things up !


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Tio said:


> Weakpersuader, I'm not a believer, I'm a know er. I'm not going into great detail on a fishing forum. It's fun for me to chime in on the topic because it's entertaining. It's also an interesting subject to me, that is related to other interesting subjects that you no doubt would struggle to have a real conversation about. I also want to support guys that have experiences too (what you call being a savior). Also, I never directly called anyone ignorant but ignorant isn't an insult. It's the condition you're in before you get knowledge on something. I'm not trying to convince you to believe. If I end up talking to people that also have first hand experience, then that's cool with me and more my goal. I have no need to talk to you honestly. You offer nothing to the subject but ad hominem. It's boring to me.


No sense in resorting to name calling because somebody does not believe in your boy’s club antics. We all have an interest in things like this or we wouldn’t be commenting. But it seems an though your tying to make this thread thread about you. You have a right to believe in whatever you want to believe. Problem is. You’re basically spewing a lot of **** but you ain’t saying nothing. Time to step down off your soap box.


----------



## 9Left

I can see it on the Discovery Channel already.... 

"Bigfoot adventures with
Tio and Beepum"


----------



## Bluegillin'

Tio said:


> Myself and others had an encounter in vinton county. It's creepy in those hills.


Tio - I would be interested to here the story. It sounds like you believe because you saw it first hand. I am sure others would like to hear the story. (what were you doing, what did you see, how close was it, did it see you, etc.)


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

9Left said:


> I can see it on the Discovery Channel already....
> 
> "Bigfoot adventures with
> Tio and Beepum"


Stop it. Your bullying them. They are a sensitive bunch. After all they get picked on all the time.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I firmly believe we originated from aliens. Seriously. But there was no name calling in that thread lol. At least it wasn’t personal. Lol.


----------



## Tio

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> No sense in resorting to name calling because somebody does not believe in your boy’s club antics. We all have an interest in things like this or we wouldn’t be commenting. But it seems an though your tying to make this thread thread about you. You have a right to believe in whatever you want to believe. Problem is. You’re basically spewing a lot of **** but you ain’t saying nothing. Time to step down off your soap box.


Sure thing sport.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

TRIPLE-J said:


> all i can say is, I believe... had an encounter probably 25 years ago up in canada that i will never forget...there is definately something out there... will it ever be caught or found dead i cant say and i dont care... all i know is what happened to us...


What happened TJ?


----------



## 9Left




----------



## Beepum19

I guess we can’t have a decent discussion about Bigfoot anymore. Guess I will have to organize a town hall meeting.


----------



## Beepum19

When I was in the Kandahar region of afganstan in 05. There was also rumors of Bigfoot. So it’s world wide something to keep in mind as well.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Ok so now not only do we have some people claiming to have actually seen them, there is now a government conspiracy as to why one has never been found. Next you will have squatch abducting and performing surgeries on hunters and campers. For those of you who think you may have seen one, like I said who knows. But c’mon with the conspiracy theory to try and justify your claims. Now you can’t prove it because of the government..... typical of a group that has no proof.


----------



## pawcat

Hey city boys... News flash... S. Ohio is not Canada, the amazon or out west, S. Ohio does not have big forest areas, a person can stand in the middle of any set of woods down here and hear traffic or hike out in no time. And you wont find bigfoot either. Maybe meth labs and weed plants but not bigfeets.


----------



## Beepum19

bigfoot lives matter.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Beepum19 said:


> bigfoot lives matter.


Lmao! Now that’s a good one.


----------



## crestliner TS

[email protected]#$ bigfoot, I am still trying to fill my Snipe tag!


----------



## skywayvett

This Thread got started by my brother as a joke 4 years later Im still laughing.Can"t believe its still going.


----------



## pawcat

skywayvett said:


> This Thread got started by my brother as a joke 4 years later Im still laughing.Can"t believe its still going.


We are just suffering from cabin fever....... Need to wet some lines and catch some feeesh.


----------



## polebender

I just find it hard to believe with all the high tech devices that exist today, drones, cameras, night and heat vision, etc, etc, etc, that a caveman like creature could outsmart any of this and never once be clearly spotted or caught! Just a little too far fetched for me! IMO


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

skywayvett said:


> This Thread got started by my brother as a joke 4 years later Im still laughing.Can"t believe its still going.


Haha! Thats my point. That’s exacly how most BF BS gets started. Hoaxes. It’s interesting how some actually get pissed off if you try and debate it tho. Funny. All in good fun.


----------



## Shad Rap

crestliner TS said:


> [email protected]#$ bigfoot, I am still trying to fill my Snipe tag!


Wanna go hunting for snow snakes?


----------



## Specwar

^^^^
Most dangerous snake in the world!! Crawl up your butt and freeze you to death.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Specwar said:


> ^^^^
> Most dangerous snake in the world!! Crawl up your butt and freeze you to death.


Hmmm... polar snakes. Very familiar with them. Found in the lower laying areas of lake county. Did you know they hibernate in the summer?


----------



## ducky152000

I also would love to hear your experience tio, like I said It is hard for me to believe in this creature, but the one experience I had is very hard to explain. So I do have a little "just maybe" in me. I am the type to watch any bigfoot or Sasquatch documentary when on t.v.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I don't know what the issue with having an open mind is. People believe what they want, don't think there is a need for ridicule. Tio, has obviously had some sort of encounter, that most of us have not experienced. I have never personally seen a $1,000,000 cash in front of me, does that mean it doesn't exist?

Sasquatch, Yeti, Bigfoot, Grassman, Skunk Ape, Yowie, Wendigo are just some examples from the United States and around the world. How is it that there are so many iterations of something all around the globe, all very similar, and all going back to ancient times? Whether they are legends or not, its very interesting how many different cultures believe in something so similar. Much like many cultures have flood stories like the Bible and stories of "star people".


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I don't know what the issue with having an open mind is. People believe what they want, don't think there is a need for ridicule. Tio, has obviously had some sort of encounter, that most of us have not experienced. I have never personally seen a $1,000,000 cash in front of me, does that mean it doesn't exist?
> 
> Sasquatch, Yeti, Bigfoot, Grassman, Skunk Ape, Yowie, Wendigo are just some examples from the United States and around the world. How is it that there are so many iterations of something all around the globe, all very similar, and all going back to ancient times? Whether they are legends or not, its very interesting how many different cultures believe in something so similar. Much like many cultures have flood stories like the Bible and stories of "star people".


I’d love for it to be true, I find things like this fascinating. I’m just not wearing the rose colored galasses. If they do exists I have therories as of what could be possible.


----------



## Snakecharmer

I just want to see a big pile of Bigfoot scat....It's suppose to be better than elephant dung for the garden...


----------



## Shad Rap

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> I don't know what the issue with having an open mind is. People believe what they want, don't think there is a need for ridicule. Tio, has obviously had some sort of encounter, that most of us have not experienced. I have never personally seen a $1,000,000 cash in front of me, does that mean it doesn't exist?
> 
> Sasquatch, Yeti, Bigfoot, Grassman, Skunk Ape, Yowie, Wendigo are just some examples from the United States and around the world. How is it that there are so many iterations of something all around the globe, all very similar, and all going back to ancient times? Whether they are legends or not, its very interesting how many different cultures believe in something so similar. Much like many cultures have flood stories like the Bible and stories of "star people".


We can ridicule all we want...it's all in good fun...your analogy is messed up though about a million dollars and sasquatch...we all know a million dollars exists even though most of us have never seen it...it's what makes the world go round...bigfoot??...not so much.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ducky152000 said:


> I also would love to hear your experience tio, like I said It is hard for me to believe in this creature, but the one experience I had is very hard to explain. So I do have a little "just maybe" in me. I am the type to watch any bigfoot or Sasquatch documentary when on t.v.


I think he’s too busy trying to get the hoaxer OP to join his “ Matt Moneymaker I was a teenage Bigfoot” club.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

skywayvett said:


> This Thread got started by my brother as a joke 4 years later Im still laughing.Can"t believe its still going.


This thread is almost 9 years old


----------



## Beepum19

9 years old is the the big foots sexual reproduction age. They breed In February and one bigfoot May travel over 500 miles to find a hot bitch. So keep an eye out for the sign in the woods. Usually they breed in people’s hunting blinds. If it smells like musk and fish you’ll know. When he’s done he may never talk with that mate again. To be a fly on the wall


----------



## threeten

Here he is creeping on the kids before my dog got after him. Poor dog had to lick his behind all afternoon to get the taste out his mouth. South of salt fork


----------



## crappiedude

Saugeyefisher said:


> This thread is almost 9 years old


I thought I was the only one who saw that ….and still we have no pics


----------



## Dragline

ah, This topic was doomed to raise reply's. And it's fun to read all the reply's. Let's all just resolve to agree to disagree (spelling?).... Until it's you that see's something you can't explain there is no good reason to believe. I just hope more non believers get the seldom, once in a life time chance to see what will blow their mind. I know what I saw !!!! 3 times in 40 years. I Can't prove a dam thing...


----------



## $diesel$

I would LOVE to see one, myself. Probably scare the tar out o me, though. I watched alot of shows and read a lot of articles on them. Very intrigue ing topic. One thing for sure, he couldn't catch me run'n away cause he'd be slip'n in all that poop i left behind.


----------



## shroomhunter

I eat lots of shrooms, especially when I find em







like this


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

shroomhunter said:


> I eat lots of shrooms, especially when I find em
> View attachment 290565
> like this


Now that’s Bigfoot shrooms. Wow


----------



## CHOPIQ

shroomhunter, I don't believe mushrooms like that exist. I need more proof, so let me know where you found these so I can go see for myself!


----------



## polebender

I thought you were going to say that’s Bigfoot’s feet sticking out from under that tub!


----------



## shroomhunter

I know I would enjoy sittiyaround a fire with Dragline and the others that have seen something they cannot explain and sharing the stories. I would sacrifice a big skillet of morels and bluegill just to hear their tales...and tell mine of course


----------



## shroomhunter

And that was supposed to read sitting around a fire... fat thumbs and can’t find the edit button on my iPhone


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hmmm....


----------



## Lewis




----------



## Shad Rap

Lewis said:


> View attachment 290867


According to that pic bigfoot must be about 4 ft tall...unless that's the baby.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Lewis said:


> View attachment 290867


It’s kinda cool that he’s trying to get the same pose as the Patterson film lol.


----------



## threeten

Lewis said:


> View attachment 290867


Cha-Ching!!!
$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I saw a Bigfoot drinking a pina colota at Trader Vic’s. His hair was perfect.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I saw a Bigfoot drinking a pina colota at Trader Vic’s. His hair was perfect.


Hooooowwwlllll......Bigfoot of Salt Fork...


----------



## All Eyes

First rule of Bigfoot Hunters Club-
Thoroughly coat the lens of your camera with butter or vegetable oil.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Beepum19 said:


> When I was in the Kandahar region of afganstan in 05. There was also rumors of Bigfoot. So it’s world wide something to keep in mind as well.


thanks for your service !


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I saw a Bigfoot with a Chinese menu in his hand, he was walking through the streets of Soho in the rain..


----------



## Redheads

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I saw a Bigfoot with a Chinese menu in his hand, he was walking through the streets of Soho in the rain..


And his hair was perfect


----------



## Dragline

Above --- Why people don't want to tell about their experience that can't be explained.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Dragline said:


> Above --- Why people don't want to tell about their experience that can't be explained.


Relax man. 1000’s of people have told about their experience’s. I’ve told about my experience with the unknown on here. If someone wants to have fun with that I’m good. I know my experience happened and it’s true but I’m also smart enough to know not everyone believes the same way I do. It’s just all in good fun along with being very interesting.


----------



## Dragline

Your right... LOL


----------



## Hatchetman

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I saw a Bigfoot with a Chinese menu in his hand, he was walking through the streets of Soho in the rain..


I've hunted Salt Fork for squirrel and deer for about 45 years. Thought I saw Big Foot once as I was sneaking up on a nice grey squirrel when I realized what I thought was B F was my 6 ft. 7in. tall brother. He does however have big feet....


----------



## percidaeben

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I saw a Bigfoot drinking a pina colota at Trader Vic’s. His hair was perfect.


That’s WereWolves


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

percidaeben said:


> That’s WereWolves


In your song maybe but this is myyyy song.


----------



## Muddy

A guy on my college football team had an ape suit. He would put it on and go hide in the woods along the local state highway. He would either cross the road or parallel the road when a car came by and then cut back into the woods. He always did the classic pause and look over his shoulder pose that you see in Bigfoot photos. The rumors spread of Bigfoot sightings, the local paper reported on it. It was all fun and games until a guy slammed on his brakes and jumped out of the truck shooting at him. He never did it again after getting shot at. Those people that saw him would all swear on the Bible that they saw Bigfoot. There might be a creature like this in some remote corner of the earth, but not in Ohio.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

He’s a hairy headed gent who ran amuck in Kent. Lately he’s been overheard in Mayfair. 
You better stay away him.
He’ll rip your lungs out Jim.
Hah! I’d like to meet his Taylor.
AAOOOOO BigFoot of Salt Fork.
AAOOOOOO.


----------



## percidaeben

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> He’s a hairy headed gent who ran amuck in Kent. Lately he’s been overheard in Mayfair.
> You better stay away him.
> He’ll rip your lungs out Jim.
> Hah! I’d like to meet his Taylor.
> AAOOOOO BigFoot of Salt Fork.
> AAOOOOOO.


Nice!!!!


----------



## shroomhunter




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

shroomhunter said:


> View attachment 292917


Yep, the outlaw Jose Wales is a bad mamma jamma. But shroom. You are in desperate need of a shave and a haircut bro.


----------



## $diesel$

Either Josse's photo is mounted much too high or Mr. Bigfoot isn't as tall as they say. lol


----------



## Dragline

I like coming back to this post to read guys post's.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I was out snipe hunting and Bigfoot tried to take my Jack Links jerky once..... once...


----------



## snagless-1

The native Americans I talked to said it was a boogy man story to keep the young kids close to camp.If you left camp it would catch you.I always said nowadays with thousands of trail cams and new roads everywhere why no big foot.There is even a million dollar and ten million dollar bounty.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

snagless-1 said:


> The native Americans I talked to said it was a boogy man story to keep the young kids close to camp.If you left camp it would catch you.I always said nowadays with thousands of trail cams and new roads everywhere why no big foot.There is even a million dollar and ten million dollar bounty.


It’s a phenomenon for sure. But I need physical proof with something like this, that’s supposedly living among us. Otherwise I call BS.


----------



## Misdirection

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> It’s a phenomenon for sure. But I need physical proof with something like this, that’s supposedly living among us. Otherwise I call BS.


https://mysteriousuniverse.org/2017/12/alleged-frozen-bigfoot-head-unveiled-in-video/

I say we gather up the OGF crew and go give this guy a visit!

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Again, I call BS big time. I love the part where he says he ate some Bigfoot meat and his bad hip problem went away. SMH. People will do anything to get YouTube hits. Dude is a few cards shy of a full deck.


----------



## maynard

If y'all got nothing else to do today, ya gotta go watch this MonsterQuest episode. I had it on my DVR for years for proof. Not proof of the Grassman, but proof that the media is dumber than a box of rocks. Go to the 14:30 mark and witness for yourselves how they spell Coshocton. I know we call it "Kershocktin" round here, but don't ya think the HISTORY CHANNEL would check the actual spelling before taking one of us hillbillies' word for it?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

maynard said:


> If y'all got nothing else to do today, ya gotta go watch this MonsterQuest episode. I had it on my DVR for years for proof. Not proof of the Grassman, but proof that the media is dumber than a box of rocks. Go to the 14:30 mark and witness for yourselves how they spell Coshocton. I know we call it "Kershocktin" round here, but don't ya think the HISTORY CHANNEL would check the actual spelling before taking one of us hillbillies' word for it?


Haha! Now that’s funny. That thing walking was probably Muddy’s Football friend...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Or Matt Moneymaker in a ape suit. Isn’t he from down that way?


----------



## pawcat

There was a Grass man back in the 70s...my big brother use to see him every pay day. lol


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

^^^^ lmao!


----------



## winguy7

The deer argument.lol. have you never seen a deer in Ohio,lmao. I see at least two dead on the side of the road every time I drive for an hour.


----------



## Dragline

and still I have fun reading reply posts here .. LOL


----------



## fishless

Dragline said:


> and still I have fun reading reply posts here .. LOL


I enjoy reading post also.I light ghost stories also but would probably crap myself if I ever expierence anything.I think spirits are more probable than big foot


----------



## Snyd

Might have been the Big Muskie!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

You hear him howling around your kitchen door
You better not let him in
Little old lady got mutilated late last night
Bigfoots of Salf Fork again


----------



## Snakecharmer

I saw one last night...


----------



## Misdirection

Bigfoot camping adventure coming up!!!

https://www.pabigfootcampingadventure.com/


Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

Another one at Salt Fork for you believers.

https://www.news5cleveland.com/ente...ours-away-from-cleveland-and-youll-want-to-go


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Lewzer said:


> Another one at Salt Fork for you believers.
> 
> https://www.news5cleveland.com/ente...ours-away-from-cleveland-and-youll-want-to-go


Bobo on tour... you knew that was coming. He is the closest thing to a Bigfoot tho. Out of all those shows he was with, not one iota of evidence. RealityTV....


----------



## Kenlow1

Snake, where can I find the Bigfoot Olympia beer at? Need some for a friend who is a believer. Can't find any here in Canton area.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Kenlow1 said:


> Snake, where can I find the Bigfoot Olympia beer at? Need some for a friend who is a believer. Can't find any here in Canton area.


I had it in Iowa. I believe its brewed in Minnesota.


----------



## Dragline

May 4th we'll have a ton of people from all around the country. I'm going (overflow ticket) just to see and something to do. It's crazy and some of the people you see are a riot to watch.


----------



## Shad Rap

Dragline said:


> May 4th we'll have a ton of people from all around the country. I'm going (overflow ticket) just to see and something to do. It's crazy and some of the people you see are a riot to watch.


Are you a believer?


----------



## $diesel$

Have any of you guys ever checked out the "missing 411" videos? An ex-cop named David Paulides tells about all these unexplainable missing persons from our national parks. Check it out, i think you guys will enjoy the vids.


----------



## bountyhunter

while your there watch for alians[now there real ,where do you think all this tech stuff came from.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

You wanna read something really cool, google Portage County UFO. There are a few of them with Sheriff radio chatter also from the 90’s I think. I do believe in UFO’s but not the boogieman in the woods.


----------



## $diesel$

tech stuff?????


----------



## Redheads

Ok....I wasn't going to bring this up but i think its about time..

Here is a old picture from one of the very first trail cams i had.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

One of my ex wives...


----------



## $diesel$

SP, i sure hope your not the daddy. That little devil looks some like you. LOL


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Just from the waist down brotha.


----------



## Dragline

Thinking I'll take some pictures and share of the Big Foot Bash if any guys care to see ?


----------



## Lewzer

> Just from the waist down brotha.


You have chubby legs?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Lewzer said:


> You have chubby legs?


Harry ones..


----------



## Specwar

Breaking news!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Fake news website. Hoax.


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface

Matt Moneymaker had his bigfoot encounter in eastern Ohio. Plus Mountain Monsters went after the grassman in Perry County.


----------



## Sr.Jigger

I've had 3 encounters, scared me out of the woods. Found bedding nests, heard the yells REAL close, rained rocks on me in the middle of no where, stood and looked at a small tree 6" pulled out of ground roots and all, top snapped off and trunk pounded upside down in the ground. What animal does that ? There's something out there and this is no joke.


----------



## Specwar

Sr.Jigger said:


> I've had 3 encounters, scared me out of the woods. Found bedding nests, heard the yells REAL close, rained rocks on me in the middle of no where, stood and looked at a small tree 6" pulled out of ground roots and all, top snapped off and trunk pounded upside down in the ground. What animal does that ? There's something out there and this is no joke.


I’ve never had a doubt


----------



## ducky152000

I've had one very strange experience it would take too long to fully explain but even with that, it's just too hard to believe now a days with the amount of trail cameras and even hunters at saltfork or anywhere at that matter. We truly do not have large forest like in the 1800s where something that large could actually hide. There is not one place in the saltfork area that I can think of where if you put me I couldnt at least walk in a straight line and eventually find a road or lake or something that is reconizable in a day of walking. Most places would only take a few hours. If there was a big foot we would have a dead one or an actual good photo from a trial camera. And as for the magical powers they have. that I cant believe whatsoever.


----------



## Specwar

I agree they possess no “magical powers”, however my two encounters are certainly real, although 30 odd years apart, first in Ohio, second in Oregon.
First: 
As an 8 year old boy living in an old farm house 150-200 yards up a heavily wooded dirt driveway in a hollow. Walking towards the stairs to go to the phone which sat on mom’s treadle sewing machine, there standing on the front porch with a hand on each side of the window rocking back and forth was what I thought was a chimpanzee staring directly at me. I froze and we stared at each other for what seemed an eternity. Can’t remember if I pissed myself or not, but I finally ran yelling to my mother and father that there was a chimpanzee at the window. By the time dad and I returned to the window it was gone. I’m sure I got an ass whooping for lying as was the norm. But I swear to God I saw what I saw.
I’ve shared the Oregon encounter with a few people here, but I’m not going to repeat it again now.
Believe me when I say it confirmed any doubt I may have had.


----------



## Bluefinn

ducky152000 said:


> I've had one very strange experience it would take too long to fully explain but even with that, it's just too hard to believe now a days with the amount of trail cameras and even hunters at saltfork or anywhere at that matter. We truly do not have large forest like in the 1800s where something that large could actually hide. There is not one place in the saltfork area that I can think of where if you put me I couldnt at least walk in a straight line and eventually find a road or lake or something that is reconizable in a day of walking. Most places would only take a few hours. If there was a big foot we would have a dead one or an actual good photo from a trial camera. And as for the magical powers they have. that I cant believe whatsoever.


I know it's a hard one to swallow. But, if you do some research you'll find plenty of evidence along with videos & pics. Youtube is full of them. Sure , a lot of them are fake, but I can't believe they all are. Lots of them are clowns like animal planet & such. Some very credible people have had experiences. As far as finding a dead one, maybe they bury them . Who knows. Certainly not trying to convince or change anyone's mind. To each there own.


----------



## scared minnow

If your looking for the foots, you'll never see them. Be happy you haven't!


----------



## $diesel$

Very well put, Bluefinn, i couldn't have said any better.
I recently watched Dave Paulites "bigfoot 101", now i'm starting to really believe.🤪


----------



## Bluefinn

$diesel$ said:


> Very well put, Bluefinn, i couldn't have said any better.
> I recently watched Dave Paulites "bigfoot 101", now i'm starting to really believe.🤪


I took a quick look & I'll have to watch the 101 series. Just listened to the first 15 minutes of #1. Thanks!


----------



## Agent47

Had a couple of "experience's" in my life that were hard to explain, I have a photo of "something" I will NOT look at any more. I look at it this way, out of the thousands and thousands of stories and reports, take away hoaxes, take away marketing, take away drugs, take away misidentification 
.. you will still have a few .. Only ONE needs to be true .. then it dont matter anymore. Im not playing those odds..


----------



## $diesel$

I have never had an experience with them that i know of.
However, i am the last house in the little village where i live, about a 1/4 mile from the Pa. line. Behind me are miles and miles of woods (an old limestone quarry).
Maybe 3-4 years ago, i started hearing a very distinctive elk bugle from up on the elevated woods behind me. I'm thinking, where in the hell did an elk come from, there are none for hundreds of miles around here, and it drifted out of my mind.
A few weeks later, my boy went out for his first bow hunt of the season. He came out after dark and proceeded to tell me of an incessant elk bugle nearby. After discussing it over a couple of beers, he came up with the bigfoot idea, because they are know to mimic several other forest creatures.
Who knows, but i am relatively certain that it was not a real elk. 
Also, no elk tracks were found, but no large, barefoot, human tracks either. Maybe someone was practicing for a trip out west?


----------

